# Finally got my labs!



## chelseaoh (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi~

I've been reading along as I waited to get in to see a Dr that specializes in hormones and thyroid stuff. I had started taking Nutri-meds Procine Thyroid Health Capsules in December while I waited. I was desperate and just felt horrible. I did see one Dr at the beginning of December that would only test my TSH and that came back 1.2 and she brushed me off as depressed or something more mental health related. I've gotten up to the max dose on the Nutri-meds and am hopeful that my Dr will transition me to armour or whatever prescription medicine would be appropriate. I felt much better immediately after starting the Nutri-Meds capsules and of course gradually tapered them up over the course of two months so I'm pretty convinced that my levels must have been pretty low. My new Dr didn't really tell me much, just sent these over via email. I'll see her on Tuesday but would like to be informed before hand if at all possibel  Here are my labs:

T3 Reverse 17.9 (9.0-27.0)

Antithyroid antibodies <.9 (0.0-4.0)

DHEA 135.5 (23-266)

Ferritin 48 (8-250)

T3 Free 2.71 (1.45-3.48)

T4 Free .80 (.58-1.38)

TSH 1.927 (.520-5.080)

Vitamin D25 27.8 <--- This is low I know for sure so will start supplementing.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What symptoms have you been having?

Your ferritin is also pretty darn low, too, most of us like to be closer to 100.


----------



## chelseaoh (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Jenny- Thank you so much for getting back to me! I still feel like my energy levels are a bit on the low side, hair is still falling out although not quite as bad as it was, puffyness, low body temp (It used to average around 96 but I'm in the 97's most of the day now) and I'm not really losing any weight despite a caloric defecit. I do feel a LOT better than I did before I started the supplement though. I really wasn't functional at all. I really wish I knew more about the strength of the Nutri-meds and had been able to get proper labs done before.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Your FREE T3 really should be a bit higher. Most of us like it at around 75% of the range provided by your lab.

And working on your ferritin would help..........................a lot. Be sure to take your iron 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## chelseaoh (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you Andros! I am really looking forward to feeling better. I've definitely been feeling a lot better lately. I'll be sure to post after my visit with my Dr on Tuesday.


----------

